# Culinary School



## taytealdred (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey, 
I am a grade nine from ontario , canada and i am 99% sure i want to be a chef. I am planning on going to le cordon bleu ottawa , because it is pretty close to home , and seems like a great school ! What do all of you think of lcb ottawa? Good instructers ? Good facility ? Etc. Anything else you know i would like to hear. 
Tayte


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got a feeling that you're gonna hear a lot about the idea that _"hands-on training"_ is a whole lot better/more important/cheaper than school. I'm not at all going to go in that direction. I'm just kinda thinking that you've got +/- 3 more years of school to figure things out. In this time I suggest that you look into getting a job somewhere first, before going to school, to learn some skills. I'm also gonna suggest you check out junior colleges and/or community colleges before you get married to LCB. Some have some really fantastic programs, and they're a lot cheaper. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. No matter what kind of school or degree you've had, you will start at the bottom. Everything in this industry is based upon your job experience. The knowledge that you aquire in school will help you to understand what is happening in the kitchen a little better. Also you should learn about managing a buisness which should be valuable to you. But without any working experience you are no more valuable to me than someone who hasn't been to school


----------



## taytealdred (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys ! Do you think a grade 9 could get a job at a restuarant ? And my parents own their own bussiness , so i should be farily good at that aspect !


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

First of all, I'm very happy that you have made the decision to work first in a restaurant before going to school.

Gr. 9? As long as you have a S.I.N.#, sure, why not? You will start at the bottom, which is where everyone starts.

In regards to cullinary school, I'm sure the next 3 yrs will provide you with time to make that decsion. One thing about ojt (onthejobtraining) that I need to explain to you, O.K.?

At work you will be shown what to do. This might not neccesarrily be the right way of doing things, but it is the way it is done at X. It is a restaurant's mandate to make money, if making omeltettes on the flat top is the standard of the place, then it is. Some people catch on quick that not everything shown to them is the right way, and some never do. However, you will also learn how to move in a kitchen, how to think on your feet, and just how important time is.

At school--whatever school you choose, you will be shown the right way of doing things, and should be explained the whys and hows of the way theare are done so. This is a school's mandate, to teach. You may or may not be shown how to move, how to think on your feet, or just how important time is.

So, you see, you need both.

Now, which school? Any university a student applies to requires a gr. 12, the Uni's don't care _which_ school gave you a gr. 12, just that you have it. 90% of the employers don't care _which _culinary school you went to, just that you know your stuff.

During the next 3 years keep tabs on LCB, and also the various other schools. _Beware the culinary schools that pronounce it's students--and graduates "Chefs" _O.K.? Pay close attention to tuition fees and after working in restaurants for 3 years you should have a decent idea of what kind of salary you will be making. Best tip I can give you is to check out the local Community Colleges.

Also, see which schools will credit the time you put in towards the cook's "Red Seal" qualification.

Hope this helps


----------



## taytealdred (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks alot ! Ive heard of this red seal quite a bit. What exactly is it?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It is a qualification for a cook.  Cook, not Chef.   The only recognised  In Ontario it is a written test, and in order to write it, you must have completed an apprenticeship or worked , I think, 8000 hrs in "good" establishments.  In B.C. it is the same WITH the addtion of  an actual cooking test that also involves some heavy baking, same in Alberta, don't know about the other provinces.

You are going to show these posts to your parents, right?  They need to know what's going on as well


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

TayteAldred:

Check *Shaw Guides: Canada* for a community college.


----------

